# New Guy



## Jenny89 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Jenny89 said:


> he will only eat feeders ive tried shrimp blood worms no go! If i put a live fish in hes all for it! I dont like feeding feeders because im Scared of diseases how can i get him to eat dead food ??


You will just have to wait it out... could take weeks or even longer. It wont starve itself, and will eventually accept.


----------



## Grover (Feb 18, 2017)

Ægir said:


> he will only eat feeders ive tried shrimp blood worms no go! If i put a live fish in hes all for it! I dont like feeding feeders because im Scared of diseases how can i get him to eat dead food ??


You will just have to wait it out... could take weeks or even longer. It wont starve itself, and will eventually accept.
[/quote]


----------



## Grover (Feb 18, 2017)

Grover said:


> he will only eat feeders ive tried shrimp blood worms no go! If i put a live fish in hes all for it! I dont like feeding feeders because im Scared of diseases how can i get him to eat dead food ??


You will just have to wait it out... could take weeks or even longer. It wont starve itself, and will eventually accept.
[/quote]
[/quote]
My 9 inch Blue Diamond Rhom is doing the same thing. I learned that feeder gold fish contain a protein that blocks the piranhas ability to utilize Thiamine vitamin B-1 it makes them have poor apatite.As well as making them more prone to diseases like lateral line disease and hole in the head. He is eating bugs now like c*ck roaches and crickets. He is a excellent spesamin with red eyes. I also add Vita Chem suplamint that can be absorbed via water column or placed on food. He is thick and that real dark blue colors are really looking cool. I would like to sell him for $450 they just sold one on aquascapeonline.com that was 10" for $800. I need to take some new pictures soon. I live in a upstairs duplex and I want to start spawning caribe. I have a lot of experience spawning reds.Anyone intrested pick up location is in Nevada Iowa.


----------

